

Show HN: BackerBook - a gallery of self-hosted crowdfunding campaigns - liuhenry
http://backerbook.com/

======
liuhenry
Any suggestions or feedback appreciated! This was my first major foray into
doing the design and CSS work, so things may be a little rough there.

~~~
zbruhnke
glad to see you still cranking away at things man! pretty cool concept

